# Big Thanks to Ocean Master



## OnGrade (Aug 7, 2009)

I would really like to give a big thanks to Keith (Ocean Master) for cleaning up and re-greasing my fly reel. It feels smoother than when I bought it, he took the time to tell me what all he did, and show me some tricks to take even better care of it. I will be bringing him some more reels to go through and I would highly recommend him to anyone needing reel work done. 
Thank you again!


----------



## wshaw (Aug 19, 2008)

He is a great guy who takes pride in his work.


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

You can not go wrong with Keith services very fair price. I was at his house yesterday picking up eight reels... also he does a first rate job. He also did about 10 or so Internationals along with others. Great guy also oh and by the way he likes to talk fishing.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Nice to hear


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Thanks Guy's..!! It's my OCD..!


----------



## PELAGIC 1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Keith is one of the nicest people I've had the pleasure of knowing. Always friendly, always positive, very giving and one damn fine fisherman. You can definitely learn alot from him, he's a true sportsman. I fish with him every chance i get and its always rewarding. From inshore to offshore he's got it down


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

I give him a 10 everytime.


----------



## REEL STAMAS (Jan 27, 2008)

He did an exceptional job on the 4) older Daiwa Saltist/Quantum Cabo Reels I mailed him... They now function 'better than new'... I would recommend his services "unconditionally" !!!


----------

